# Tankless water heater



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

Installed this a little while back.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

JenkPlbg said:


> Installed this a little while back.


 Is that getting enough gas?

Our Tankless gas requirements are very specific in requiring a 3/4" feed.

Our requirements are stringent enough that even the gas flex (if you choose to use one) has to have a full 3/4" ID.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is a very interesting looking install. I've never seen one personally, and don't think I've seen many Eternal pictures period. I like the way the piping is support, very sturdy. :thumbsup:

One thing that seems odd is that bend on the copper line for the gas, it looks a little tight.  

I can't recall the last time I saw a copper gas line, as they are few and far between here, many people have propane, but its usually piped in black iron in the house.


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

The eternal actually does call for 3/4, but the gas company ran the gas line, not us. We just ran from the 1/2 soft copper to the water heater. The gas company said that it would supply enough gas, and if it didn't they would adjust the regulator. 

We usually don't install copper gas lines either. We usually like to use ward-flex, and of course black iron when a more rigid gas line is called for.


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

The water lines were originally installed at that height, because we were going to use a rinnai, but before we finaled it out, we switched to eternal.
Gas line was a little of a tight bend, But did not have much to work with, due to where the gas company stubbed there copper in at.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good except for the condensate drain covering up that switch. And I like to support the exp tanks when they are installed horizontally. a waterlogged tank and a little bump could cause big problems.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

how many BTUs


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

i like the Eternal heaters. Do you not need a union on the gas supply? Also we cant run our T&P lines in pex. What state are you in?


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

Not sure on the BTU right off hand.

In KY. Don't have to have a union by code here.
We can't have PEX outside for our t&p line, but its fine for in a house. We go to copper before it goes outside.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

surfdog said:


> how many BTUs


The big one is 199k, the smaller is 145k. I don't think the 1/2" line is going to cut it.







Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

with that bad kink in the copper... its more like 3/8

How did you make that bend... with a hanmer


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

Did not have a pipe bender, so by hand. Not the best, but live and learn. Have not had any complaints from the h.o. Its propane gas, and the propane suppliers said it would supply enough, but yes, it should be 3/4. I had to bushing it down, we did not choose the size.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Pretty good work considering the changes, try painting the wood black next time. Machines pop out alot more, and look more expensive when on a dark background.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Radium said:


> Pretty good work considering the changes, try painting the wood black next time. Machines pop out alot more, and look more expensive when on a dark background.


Painting it black also covers all your torch burns on the wall


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

And rude scetches left by apprentices!


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Is that PEX from the relief valve? That's a big no-no, the insert fittings mean the relief valve piping isn't full size.

Also that expansion tank isn't supported properly. Hanging from the threads like that isn't the best way to install it.

Both those items would fail inspection here.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree i dont put e tanks horizontal like that unless there supported.


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the idea of painting the board black.

Yeah, our company always hangs the expansion tanks like that, Its crossed my mind that the weight may be too much, but I figured if that's how we've been doing it, it must be OK. But I know that's not always the case.

I don't see the T&P line being pex, being that big of a deal. They have some stupid rules here in KY, but that isn't one of them. Just has to be copper outside the house, due to pex not being allowed to be in direct sunlight.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

They're not heavy when they are new. When water gets through the bladder, they get heavier. 8# per gallon heavier. 

I'm surprised they allow PEX on the t&p line. Here it is copper or CPVC only. PEX fittings provide a flow restriction


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

surfdog said:


> how many BTUs


Either 145,000 or 199,000 depending on which model

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Does 3/4 pex not have 3/4 nominal pipe size listimg in your code


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> Does 3/4 pex not have 3/4 nominal pipe size listimg in your code


If you're in NC, you're in the same code as I am (since I'm in Raleigh). CPVC or copper only.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Does the code say it or the dept of ins.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I may b mistaken, but i beleive code states something along the lines of t&p must be piped with 3/4 approved material and shall not be restricted


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

JenkPlbg said:


> Did not have a pipe bender, so by hand. Not the best, but live and learn.


If you don't have a bender fill the tube with sand then bend it....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> If you don't have a bender fill the tube with sand then bend it....


Does that work Red?
I'm going to try that in the shop at the college this week!

Did some tubing for an Uncle a few years back for a dryer. Left by bending springs at home, over an hour away. Kinked the **** out of the tubing (while I attempted to hand-bend... duh!)

Of course it was Sunday afternoon right? :furious:

Told him he wouldn't be doing laundry for a day or two, did the job correctly on Tues.

Lesson learned... I would not even consider bending 5/8" by hand again!


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

There is no way that unit will get enough gas, put a manometer and check it. You will be getting call backs shortly.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

JenkPlbg said:


> Not sure on the BTU right off hand.
> 
> In KY. Don't have to have a union by code here.
> We can't have PEX outside for our t&p line, but its fine for in a house. We go to copper before it goes outside.


No pex in ohio for t&p due to distortion and restricted fittings


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

whats with that expansion tank floating in the wind :blink:


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I am glad we are able to use pex for a t&p line, and if it works here, I am sure it will work in any other state, gotta love code though. 

And I brought the expansion tank not having adequate support up to my supervisor the other day, and told him it would be better to have it running vertically to take the weight off of the threads. He did not have much to say except, he would take all thread, and a wall plate and make a support for it, but maybe I should just start installing it differently then the rest of the company.


----------

